# Habistat 600 w dimming Thermometer not working HELP



## franklllll (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have a bearded dragon setup and the bulb went this morning when taking the bulb out I think I shorted the thermostat ( I should have unplugged the thermostat I know) But Now the with the new bulb The dimming themostate will not regulate the heat bulb.

I have changed the fuses and the stat heat light remains on even if I dim it to the lowest setting. 

Can anyone help? Offer any ideas

Thanks

Frank


----------



## spideysare (Aug 23, 2011)

I had the same problem yesterday.I think the bulb went and the fuse in the light fitting and the stat went..I replaced them both and now the stat wont regulate it remains on as you say even when turned down to the lowest temp..I am using a simple on off stat at minute which is doing ok..I have written to the store i got the stat from to see if they will send me a replacement..
Glad its not just me with the problem..I havent had any replies from others with a solution to this..Or if anyone has a similar story as could be a problem with the stat..Im sure this must happen often so suprised not to hear more..
Like yourself this is for a Beardie set up.
Lets hope we hear some useful info..

What are you using to regulate beardie heat at the minute?


----------

